# TALLEST-widest baby gate? Pet-gate?! Need info ASAP



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

TALLEST-widest baby gate? Pet-gate?! Need info ASAP

We moved into the new house, everything is great BUT

I wanted to separate the house (sort of) so grandpa doesn't have to deal with Lou & Apollo on his lap giving kisses and cuddles "ALL the time" I want to keep the poodles with free roam of my bedroom, living room and half of the hallway BUT 

When I put a baby gate on the hallway and ordered pizza...

The minute she heard the doorbell Lou took off so fast and jumped over the gate just like one of those horse shows, she made it look sooooooo easy! Apollo didn't follow, he looked at me with that look in his face : "should I stay or should I go?" 

So.... Lou & Apollo LOVE sticking their head out the door while I sign the pizza receipt or listen to someone soliciting, they stop barking the minute they can SEE out there from over my leg ... 2 poodle-heads stacked on top of each other, every person that knocks on my doors laughs at them !  

But I want to keep Lou & Apollo on the back part of the house, because grandpa has just been diagnosed with Alzheimer's and its best if grandpa cab hang out with the poodles ONLY WHEN HE FEELS LIKE IT ... AND UNDER MY SUPERVISION TOO until we figure out how "lucid" grandpa is.... He is the best grandpa, but it's best for him AND the poodles to have their own space. 

Wow... Now to the point: 

I NEED A SUPER-MEGA-EXTRA TALL baby-gate / dog-gate / barricade , human-tall-gate/door LOL 
or anything you guys can suggest!! 

Thanks soooo much. 
Here is the hallway - one of the areas I need a gate for 

Ps. The gate was 36" tall, she cleared it like it was nuthin' !!! She is extremely athletic AND graceful ...

I will train her to respect the boundaries the same way I trained them both to not go out the door until I say the command : "ya wanna go outside?" But I don't have the time to train her to a point of being reliable, and the doorbell sound is just sooo irresistible to get! Haha!!

So I DO NEED something to separate the areas. 

I HAVE 3 "areas" to block 

Ranging from 49" to 60" wide


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Carlson-Extra-Tall-Maxi-Pet-Gate/dp/B001BS43SU[/ame]

Try this one


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!! It seems great!!     ?

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly AND with an excellent suggestion!!!  ❤

I know that gate you suggested will work for sure on the hallway, but there are 2 other areas that are kinda on a corner to corner, diagonally kind of... Like there's an island in the kitchen where 2 bar-stools will be ... 

It's hard to explain.... Let me see if I have a picture...... 

The red lines are the areas I want to block ... (The poodles staying on this side from where the picture was taken) So ... The hallway on the left, the poodles get to go to about half its length, and then it's blocked with a gate so Grandpa can come into the kitchen through the other hallway on the right side , without having to open or close any gates. Unless he wants to "come into the poodles's area" which is everything on this side of the red lines. 

does that make sense? 
On the second picture below (on the extreme left side of the photo, that hallway is the 2nd-hallway *in between the stairs and the island* it needs a gate there (from wall-to-island) which is almost impossible, cause it's "corner-to-corner" instead of flat surface to put pressure against it...
.......... (?) .... 

Any more suggestions   thank you!!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Go to Dr. Fosters and Smith. They are being bought out by another company and are clearing out a lot of merchandise; they do have several gates that might meet your needs.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Go to Dr. Fosters and Smith. They are being bought out by another company and are clearing out a lot of merchandise; they do have several gates that might meet your needs.



I called them, they don't have anything taller than 38" tall. They were super nice on the phone and I wanted to buy some stuff from them since its 50% and free delivery, but I don't have Internet here yet. And the website is not working on my phone. 

But thanks anyway  I appreciate it!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's what I'm trying to do ....

Is it even possible?  Is it even fisible? LOL

The corner-to-corner area
seems like it would be sooooo hard to make a gate "stay" in place  

Here's a photo of the corner-to-corner area that blocks the dogs from going in the kitchen, but doesn't block grandpa, he can come into the kitchen without having to open/close any gates. (See where that box is sitting? That is the 2nd hallway to the right of the stairs... I should have moved the box before I took the picture LOL But basically that's Grandpa's hallway.









And then the hallway to the left of the stairs would have the Gate in the middle.... Like the photo below 








Jeez.... I had this all planed in my head, I DESIGNED blueprints of where the gates would go and everything!!! 
but I'm not at all "mechanically-inclined" LOL


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hmm, have you looked at some of the free standing pet gates? I know, kind of difficult with no internet. I think that could work for your corner situation; picture a three sided barricade as opposed to a straight fence. Also, if you know a carpenter( or are talented yourself), you can make some really nice free standing gates from the polyvinyl picket fencing at hardware stores. The picket fence usually comes in a 42 inch height. Knowing you, given time, you will be able to work with your dogs and teach them to respect any barrier.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Try Lowes or Home Depot. We used an outside link gate. I think they are for gardens or just decorative fencing, but you can buy as many panels as you want and they link together (as well as go in the ground but you don't have to do that when using them inside). I will see if I can find a link for you.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Found it! This is I think the exact one we have if not very close to it. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Summer-Scroll-860053/203014825/


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is how we used ours.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

The REAL long one in the Kitchen will need to be a wall or something a gate will just fall over. Talk to a builder about a prefabricated wall with a gate that can be fitted without damage and taken out later when no longer needed. Your dogs will soon know where they can and can't go and the gates/walls will not be needed. Because I know you will work with them for this.
Eric.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hubby doesn't want to appear on the photo he says the house is sooooooo messy !!! LOL so I took a few panoramic photos and glued them together overlapping him out of it! Haha! 

Well.... We're totally exhausted from it all... I'm sure a few cables, wires, dog toys, socks, pizza, and boxes around are not a big deal eh?  

But here's what it looks like at the moment. Still trying to figure out what to do with the gates (green)

I ordered 2 gates from the website recommended on a previous post from one of ya... So sleepy I can't remember who it was , sorry. But thank you for the help. 

I hope it works, it will be delivered in 5 days or so. (The website that has a sale going on)  THX!

So here is what it looks like now.

Thanks so much . Love you all!!  ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤??


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so glad that things are looking up for you Lou, and that you and your family are all getting settled in to your new home. It is a LOT of work to move, and you have done it often. Not sure I could have done as many moves as you have.

I smiled when you said your Grandfather was living with you and you needed to manage the doggie space because of that. A few years ago my dog Iris and I moved in with my Mother as she was 93, had dementia and could no longer safely live alone. Iris LOVED living with her Grammy and kept a very close eye on her. They were best buddies. Sometimes Mom didn't always remember who I was but she ALWAYS remembered who Iris was. We lived with Mom for 2 years until she passed at age 95.

You may find a special attachment will grow between your Grandfather and one or both dogs. That will be a treat to watch. being the very smart dogs that they are they will learn new boundary rules quickly.

Enjoy your new home. I am happy that your spirits are cheerful as well.

Look forward to more adventurres of Lou and her Kids!

Viking Queen


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Boundary Rules. Reminded me. I had barricades up all over when Grace was a puppy to keep her out of danger. At 3 months the barricades came down. She never crosses where they were. Even as a 10 week puppy she could jump some of them. Now she has jumped over an 8 ft fence with ease. The fences are only to show them where not to pass. They can jump over easily but with instruction will respect them. Later they can come down.
Eric.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lou, wow looks like a big beautiful new home. I just woke up and going back to sleep and will come back to this thread.
Please take deep breaths and you are doing a great job. Best wishes!?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am sorry that Grandpa has Alzheimer's. My grandmother is 94 and has it. She hasn't recognized me for 5 years or so. At some point, you'll need to start getting baby monitors... Alzheimer's patients get their days/nights mixed up and start to wander... doing strange things... like not being able to find the bathroom, etc. Just wanted to warn you....


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Bought some more gates... Ugh hope these will fit.

I'll take pictures when they arrive 

Thanks


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You all have given me a great idea with the gates. Thanks!!!


Just also wanted to send good wishes to your Grandpa, Lou. Poor guy.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> You all have given me a great idea with the gates. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EDIT: Grandpa is doing well, he is super funny, super sweet guy  he just repeats himself a lot now, that's all. And the Alzheimer's hasn't gotten any worse since the doctor first mentioned it. So I'm hopeful that it's progressing very slowly, he is 79, and he is really doing pretty great for his age. But just for precaution we're all gonna take care of each other  

Thanks again for y'all's kind words 
---
These are the last couple gates I bought, I haven't found the perfect ones yet.... Im excited about these though  

The wood gate is 36" tall and moves 360degree and stands on its own, because the area this one will go into is like corner-to-corner (kitchen island to edge of wall) hope it works 

The other one is 41" tall for the hallway (really long hallway) Lou has momentum to jump over it gracefully like a horse on those competitions LOL once I train her she'll be fine, but I wanted to get the tallest one, so she isn't so tempted to jump over when the doorbell rings.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!! 

you guys rock!! Always helping me / us SOOOOOOO MUCH! ❤

I totally recommend these gates specially the 360 FREE STANDING WOOD GATE  you can move it around any way you want, no assembly required !! Super awesome!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Woof Woof!!! More pix woof.
I like this one!
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle...dest-baby-gate-pet-gate-need-info-asap-2.html
Gracie


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How wide are the spaces? Could little midget dogs squeeze through? I have some little tinies (well, for me, they're little tinies 6 pound Yorkie Xs and a 6+ pound Chihuahua). 

My biggest issue is the poodles jumping over the baby gate I have set up in one doorway and I even stretch an X-pen across another doorway, just to have toy poodles sail over them. *sigh* I'm trying to keep the little guys from being trampled by the big guys. 

Of course, today, after the Chihuahua decided to try to herd the heeler - he got really lucky she just muzzle punched him - that could've ended rather badly for him. Little lummox!

Utter chaos at my house - Ahh, what would I do for a dull moment?!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry BorderKelpie , I read your message but forgot to measure it .. "Sawwy!" Hehehe going to measure it and take photos near my hand so you have an idea of how wide the spaces are


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't find my measuring-tape so I'm using a very well known and easily available item as reference. A coke can  let me know if that helps at all


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I changed the wood free standing gate set up  it works better this way!!! 

I love this gate!! Totally recommend it.... It may not last ... I don't know how good it's hardware is, but the design of it and easy of use is so awesome that it's totally worth buying it again later  
But it seems to be holding up well, with me walking in and out of the kitchen, I don't need to close the lock anymore, the dogs understand and respect the boundary now  and only cross it when I call them so I just pull the door and the little metal piece lays on the next panel which makes the gate stay closed if you push in the gate toward the kitchen, but for me to come back into the living room I just gently push it with my hip and it opens, you know? And I push it back to close and it stays. But if I need to lock it I still can...

Jeez.... I've been so tired the last couple of days speaking 3 different languages, that my English is all messed up today... My brain is on full capacity feels like!!! ?

But hopefully this was clear enough that it may help someone that is considering buying this gate.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lou, is that wooden gate from Frontgate?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Lou, is that wooden gate from Frontgate?




I found this paper that came with it


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How long is it? I would LOVE to split the kitchen from the living room. Currently, I am using an old X-pen, but it looks bad and is scraping up the wall where I have is jammed in behind the snake's cage to hold it in place. I like the walk-through gate you have.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lou the gate looks great. Also Apollo and Lou look very happy. They are so fabulous looking, would love to just hug them. I'm sure Brandon would love to play with them.
Happy Holidays to you and your family. ??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Lou said:


> I found this paper that came with it
> View attachment 212633
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, i don't know what that means ha ha but I assume then that you didn't order it from Frontgate.

I had a wooden gate very similar to that from Frontgate. Very, very expensive. It was very nice and worked well, except that my dogs would nudge the free standing ends to the side and just walk through. It still helped to keep them from running right into our carpeted room when their feet were wet from outside. Anyway, at one point one of the dogs jumped on it and it came crashing down onto the time floor and shattered. :'(


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!!!!!!! Brandon is stunning too!!! Everything I see a photo of him I say the same thing in my mind "gosh his coloring is just stunning, what a beautiful boy!" 

 

Here is what I'm looking at right now LOL  seriously! Too cute eh?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Ok, i don't know what that means ha ha but I assume then that you didn't order it from Frontgate.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wooden gate very similar to that from Frontgate. Very, very expensive. It was very nice and worked well, except that my dogs would nudge the free standing ends to the side and just walk through. It still helped to keep them from running right into our carpeted room when their feet were wet from outside. Anyway, at one point one of the dogs jumped on it and it came crashing down onto the time floor and shattered. :'(



Oh .. I don't know what Frontgate means so I just sent ya what I have LOL 

It's an affordable gate in my opinion (from US$100-200) considering all the gates and prices online I saw while researching for the best one. 

It might not be durable, and it could break or also a dog could chew it and push it over if he really wanted to... But my 2 have not tried anything. They have jumped over the couch though, LOL  but they have figured out that's a NO-NO too  and are trying really hard to resist the temptation to jump over to the other side ... I tell them "gotta come on from over here" and lead them through the open gate and back , and praise. 
And when they seem to be intensely considering jumping over, standing on the couch staring at me, I remind them "AH-AH" and guide through the gate (out and back) and say the command again. 
They get it now, and they are always eager to please, but sometimes it's just fun to break the rules eh??!  And they know I'll just laugh out loud and "pretend to give them a hard time" and they go back in the room and sit-stay for a bit while I tell them they have to "listen to momma" 

Anyway.... I'm happy with the gate, the couch thing?... not perfect yet but it's ok... It's not a dangerous or major issue... I just want them to stay on this side of the house for the majority of the time 

Ps. I think one thing that could have been helping a ton is the fact that in constantly reinforce the "sit-stay" with yummy treats, so they kinda know that:

"If I "stay" , that's a good thing and momma will maybe give me something yummy? " (or pet me or give me the ball... Etc) 

So i think that's why they stay. I do say : "Stay there" also... 

I think some or most of the "conversations" I have with them are just instinctual ... What comes to mind is what I say at the time, 
Because I worked from home we've spent soooooo many hours together everyday that I think they can read my mind a bit and they definitely try to make it super clear to me what they want to say LOL


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I'm rambling..... (?) ? my head has been on overload-full capacity - smoke coming out of my ears... Overwhelmed with information and decisions to be made... 
I feel like I'm not functioning normally ....

But I hope the gate works for some people, it really worked for us


----------

